# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Кефир- пища невежества?

## Natasha McLain

Здраствуйте дорогие.  Кефир- пища невежества?
Неужели правда? А ряженка? Искала в интернете, мнения очень расхожие.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Смотрите по эффекту на организм. Мы не просто декларируем какие-то вещи. Практика - критерий истины. Невежественные продукты отупляют человека.

----------


## Jana Vatsala dd

Слышала где-то, что в кефире содержится какой-то процент алкоголя... Ну, на кухне Божеств мы кефир не употребляли, только йогурт.

Йогурт легко сделать самой. И дешевле получается, чем кефир или ряженка. Ряженку тоже можно сделать как йогурт, только из топленого молока.

Я когда жила в Росии делала по 4 литра йорута в эмалированной кастрюле. Он и стоял 3-4 дня ( потому что обычно за 3 дня мы съедали) и из него больше блюд, чем из кефира можно сделать (шрикант, райта, ласси, майонез, выпечку и др.). 

Ну, а если Вам нравится кефир, то пейте на здоровье и не заморачивайтесь. Это же не мясо, рыба, яйца.

Мне один ученик Прабхупады из Америки сказал, что когда у Прабхупады спросили, можно ли преданным пить молоко в Америке, потому что в его добавляют рыбий жир по стандарту, то Прабхупада разрешил даже предлагать его Божествам.
Так что используйте разум, но не отклоняйтесь.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А дрожжи это тамасичная пища?Есть ли в Индии дрожжевой хлеб,дрожжевой квас и кефир-напиток двойного брожения, содержащий термофильные дрожжи?А кумыс,который тоже дрожжи содержит тоже благотворно влияет на сознание?
Меня например вдохновили отказаться от дрожжевых напитков и продуктов лекции Жданова.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> А дрожжи это тамасичная пища?Есть ли в Индии дрожжевой хлеб,дрожжевой квас и кефир-напиток двойного брожения, содержащий термофильные дрожжи?.


хлеба дрожжевого-завались в Индии.и приобретает всю бОльшую популярность.
кефира ,кваса нет,ну разве что в больших городах,в ''русских магазинах''
.я вот если честно скучала по родной тамагунке,пока в Индии была..йогурт-он совсем не то,в смысле там же все из буйволиного молока делается.отупляет круче дрожжей-проверила на себе.а покупать молоко от частников,которые держат коров-я никак не рискую,потому что вижу,где они пасутся-по помойкам и обочинам дорог...

----------


## Мария

в Индии только 40% населения-вегетарианцы, а все остальные едят все подряд. поэтому, ни о каких традициях уже не может идти и речи. 
вообще то по арюведе дрожжевоый хлеб есть не желательно. Он дестабилизирует микрофлору кишечника. около 80% иммунитета -у человека в кишечнике. из-за процессов брожения, которые провоцируют дрожжи, страдает иммунитет.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дрожжи это грибы,следовательно кефир пища тамасичная.По крайней мере так говорит Википедия:"Дрожжи — внетаксономическая группа одноклеточных грибов..."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дрожжи это грибы,следовательно кефир пища тамасичная.По крайней мере так говорит Википедия:"Дрожжи — внетаксономическая группа одноклеточных грибов..."


А какая связь кефира и дрожжей?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Прямая ибо дрожжи составная часть кефира.
Из Википедии:"Кефи́р  — кисломолочный напиток получаемый из  коровьего молока путём кисломолочного и спиртового брожения с применением кефирных «грибков» — симбиоза нескольких видов микроорганизмов: молочнокислых стрептококков и палочек, уксуснокислых бактерий и дрожжей"

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

а молочнокислые бактерии - это не тамас? Только "грибы"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Молочнокислые бактерии - это не тамас. БВГовами упоминал цитату из шастр, в которой пахта (кисломолочный продукт) приравнивается по своим целебным свойствам к амрите с райских планет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> в Индии только 40% населения-вегетарианцы, а все остальные едят все подряд.


Это откуда такие данные?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Молочнокислые бактерии - это не тамас. БВГовами упоминал цитату из шастр, в которой пахта (кисломолочный продукт) приравнивается по своим целебным свойствам к амрите с райских планет.



Но выделяют эти бактерии (кефирные) спирт,он и  тамасичный как раз:-)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Аударья Дхама прабху где-то рассказывал что бактерии делятся по гунам.В кефире возможно выделение этанола возникает из-за дрожжей и уксуснокислых бактерий.Или в кефире выделяют спирт все три закваски включая и сатвичные молочнокислые?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

надо почитать как спирт образуется,для этого.кажется,необходим сахар и бактерии.
спирт может  образоваться и нашем желудке,если сладостей перебрать...

----------


## anudas

Мое почтение всем.
Необходимо сразу сделать разграничения по категорям:
1. Молочные бактерии - микроорганизмы, продукты жизнедеятельности которых (незаменимые аминокислоты, минералы и витамины), благотворны для человека.
2. Молочные грибки - плесень (все грибы - паразиты), продукты жизнедеятельности которых (яды и токсины, в том числе алкоголь - сильнейший протоплазматический яд) - вызывают разрушение физического тела. Из плесени делают всем известные антибиотики (анти - против, био - жизнь). Кроме того, есть тонкие качества продуктов (в лекциях Аударья Дхамы прабху - подробнее), и поедающие грибы (или грибки) приобретают качества этих существ - скрытность, коварство, приспособленчество. А вообще, ферменты для расщепления и переваривания грибов (грибков) есть лишь у белок, лосей и свиней - для них это прекрасная пища.

----------


## bharata

> надо почитать как спирт образуется,для этого.кажется,необходим сахар и бактерии.
> спирт может  образоваться и нашем желудке,если сладостей перебрать...


Спирт - он много при каких процессах образуется. В организме он присутствует всегда.
А в кефире... Если кефир несвежий, то там примерно 0.5% спирта. В свежем - гораздо меньше.

----------


## Susila dasi

Слушала лекцию про кефир и дрожжи. http://oum.ru/index.php?Itemid=1&id=...tent&task=view
Учёные выступали. Сказали, что организм человека сам вырабатывает спирт, ему это зачем-то нужно. Если маленьких детей поить кефиром, а он содержит спирт, то организм привыкает и перестает сам спирт вырабатывать.  В результате, человек ищет этот спирт в спиртных напитках. И так происходило спаивание населения. С другой стороны, привыкли мы к кефирчику. И на нём выпечка лучше получается, более лёгкая, что-ли, чем на йогурте.  К простокваше это не относится, там другие грибки.
Про дрожжи. Дрожжи есть везде. Но, термофильные дрожжи, прессованные, которые выпускает промышленность опасны не только потому, что они пожирают благоприятную микрофлору кишечника, в результате они являются одной из причин  дисбактериоза. Но при производстве там присутствуют такие химические элементы, которые просто будут накапливаться и разрушать организм. Не помню, где я видела состав дрожжей прессованных, в их состав ещё какое-то моющее средство входит. Если найду, скину ссылку.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/karuna_man...myvideo/7.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> С другой стороны, привыкли мы к кефирчику. И на нём выпечка лучше получается, более лёгкая, что-ли, чем на йогурте.


Потому что в кефире дрожжи, и получается дрожжевое тесто. 




> Дрожжи есть везде.


Насколько знаю, только в кефире дрожжи, а в других кисломолочных - совсем другие закваски, и лучше всего - йогурт, болгарская палочка повышает иммунитет... Я давным-давно кефир не использую.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

а под словом "йогурт" что имеется в виду? Простокваша, сделанная в домашних условиях?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а под словом "йогурт" что имеется в виду? Простокваша, сделанная в домашних условиях?


Нет, йогурт и простокваша - это разные штуки. Мы дома йогурт сами делаем. Очень вкусно получается. Я даже из-за этого к "пахте" пристрастился (йогурт с водой - вкусно и полезно).

ЙОГУРТ
8 стаканов свежего молока 
1 стакан йогурта (в холодном климате используйте 1 чашку) 
________________________________________
Метод приготовления: 
1. Доведите молоко до кипения. 
2. Снимите с огня. 
3. Охладите до температуры немного большей, чем горячая. 
4. Залейте йогурт и размешайте. Накройте кастрюлю крышкой. 
5. Если вы готовите в холодном климате, заверните кастрюлю в толстое одеяло,чтобы сохранить тепло. 
6. Дайте йогурту постоять по крайней мере 8 ч. перед употреблением. Чем дольше будет стоять йогурт, тем гуще он станет. 
________________________________________
*Выход - 8 стаканов йогурта. 

Первоначально йогурт покупается в магазине. "Активия" без добавок. На следующую закваску уже берется свой.
п.3 - температура определяется пальцем - если можно без боли прочитать Харе Кришна мантру, опустив палец в горячее молоко, то температура нормальная.
п.6 - лучше больше 8 часов не держать, а то перекиснет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я беру 4,5 л бойлерного деревенского  молока (большая кастрюля), 
отстаиваю сутки, 
снимаю сливки (0,5 л)
иногда увариваю до 3-3,5 л 
добавляю всего ок. 300-400 мл Активии от Данон (полбутылки). 

Если больше уварить - йогурт будет с топленым  вкусом ряженки.
Закутываю всегда, и летом тоже, так как температура созревания йогурта 45 град. 
Очень важно его не двигать, даже чуть-чуть, так как болгарские  палочки растут, как ветвящееся дерево.
Бывает достаточно и 6 часов.

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

поняла  :smilies:  это бабушка у меня так делает, я это и имела ввиду, только я думала, что это называется простоквашей  :smilies: 
А зва рецептик спасибо, буду начинать делать сама :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Простокваша - это просто само собой скисшее молоко, как и следует из названия ) там другие микроорганизмы. Йогурт производят ацидофильные бактерии (болгарская палочка), и если попадут другие - настоящий йогурт не получится.

----------


## Кира

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp-lrMA2cjc
"Профессор Жданов Владимир Георгиевич в гостях у академика В. М. Савелов-Дерябина. Беседа о вреде дрожжевого хлеба и кефира.
«Говоря об алкоголе как наркотике, разрушающем генетический фонд, необходимо сказать правду и о кефире, принимаемом в качестве детского питания и входящем в обязательный рацион беременной женщины и кормящей матери. Ввиду того, что через кефир алкоголь, содержащийся в нем, поступает младенцам, кормящим и беременным женщинам, он особенно опасен в смысле его губительного влияния на генетический фонд народа. И в нем силы зла увидели возможность создать алкогольную зависимость человека с детских лет» - пишет академик Углов."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Прабхупада не запрещал кефир, так как ни в Индии, ни в Европе , ни в США во времена ШП о кефире не знали и не производили. Кроме русских, только калмыков еще посетила мысль делать кисломолочку с 0,5 % алкоголем.

 Только с недавних пор  благодаря русским эмигрантам кефир кое-где за границей появился, при этом бренды так и звучат по-русски "kefir" , "kefirchik".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Табличка времен СССР -  спирта нет только в йогурте из ГДР ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кефир отличается от других кисломолочных продуктов уникальным набором бактерий и грибков, входящих в его состав. Его разделяют на однодневный, двухдневный и трёхдневный. Классификация отражает определённые качества кефира: его кислотность, степень накопления углекислоты и спирта, а также степень набухания белков.

Процент этилового спирта доходит до 0,07 % (по устаревшей технологии с применением сычужных ферментов могли быть десятые доли процента) в однодневном и до 0,88 % (БМЭ) в трёхдневном.

Несколько граммов спирта, получаемые через кефир в день, позволяют стать источником небольшого количества алкоголя для средиземноморской диеты.


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B5%D1%82%D0%B0

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Из советской таблицы выходит, что в хлебе спирта в 10 раз больше, чем в кефире... А при выпечке спирт разве не разрушается/улетучивается?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Неверное нет... кондитеры его специально добавляют, делают ромовые бабы, конфеты со спиртом, это вроде бы все нагревается, и в составе алкоголь указывают... В т.н. "высоких кухнях" и во вторые блюда добавляют при готовке.

Это надо у технологов спрашивать, откуда в дрожжевом хлебе столько спирта.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но в советской табличке с хлебом что-то очень мало в кефире 0,02-0,04 % - это может быть как раз устаревшая технология с сучугом?  В верхней таблице в кефире от 0,2 до 0,6%.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Молока, масла, панира и сметаны ведь достаточно. Без кефира вполне можно жить. Насчет хлеба лучше без всяких дрожжей. Но вопрос по соде. Если на ней то это тоже тамас? Как делать хлеб без дрожжей и чтобы он не был твердым как камень?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мои мать и отец, мясоеды, обожают кефир. Оба могут злоупотреблять спиртным, алкоголем. Иногда они просят купить кефир, когда я хожу за молоком. Я, если честно, не желаю пить кефир из-за малого процента спирта в продукте. Отец молоко не любит, всё верит в муру про казеин.
Я же люблю молоко в картонных пакетиках.

----------


## Амира

В деревне это намного проще, если держать корову. Имея каждый день 10 литров натурального молока, можно жить как в мультике "Простоквашино", так чтобы и из крана молоко текло  :smilies: . Столько молока не успеваешь использовать и остаток скисает и получается что-то вроде натурального кефира. Если взять этот кефир и проварить, чтобы он свернулся, а потом отжать через марлю, то получается натуральный жирный творог. Если молоко провеять в сепараторе, ручном или электрическом, то получаются сливки и потом сметана. Из сметаны можно взбить масло. Я взбивала в ручной пахталке. Эти все продукты настолько вкусные, что их вкус даже сравнить не с чем. То молоко что продают в супермаркете, похоже на молоко только цветом. То же относится к творогу, маслу, сметане, сливкам, кефиру, которые продают в супермаркете.
Да и деревня деревне рознь. Вкус коровьего молока в деревне, которая находится рядом с городом, где коровам негде пастись, значительно отличается от вкуса молока, где есть обширные пастбища с сочной травой и где есть много места для выпаса. К тому же в каждом доме у каждой коровы свой уникальный вкус молока, не похожий на других.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Мои мать и отец, мясоеды, обожают кефир. Оба могут злоупотреблять спиртным, алкоголем. Иногда они просят купить кефир, когда я хожу за молоком. Я, если честно, не желаю пить кефир из-за малого процента спирта в продукте. Отец молоко не любит, всё верит в муру про казеин.
> Я же люблю молоко в картонных пакетиках.


Попробуйте сделать из молока йогурт. Он гораздо вкуснее, чем кефир. И полезнее.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Попробуйте сделать из молока йогурт. Он гораздо вкуснее, чем кефир. И полезнее.



всё это такие несущественные мелочи... проблема в том, что преданные концентрируясь на этих пищевых нюансах и пр. часто упускают в жизни гораздо более важные вещи...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если пища в низших гунах - это не мелочи.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если пища в низших гунах - это не мелочи.


Не мелочи - это невнимательное повторение Святого Имени

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Естественно, но если вы собирались про воспевание святого имени говорить, зачем пишете в разделе Рецепты в теме про кефир?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В зависимости от условий количество спирта, остающееся в свежевыпеченном и охлажденном хлебе, колеблется в широких пределах. Так, например, при определении содержания спирта в тестовых заготовках на линиях выработки батонов из муки I сорта и в мякише хлеба были получены следующие данные (табл. 140), которые показывают, что при выпечке улетучивается от 50 до 80% образовавшегося спирта.



http://hleb-produkt.ru/biohimiya-hle...hki-hleba.html

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Я не знала, что кефир это тамасичная пища, но мы перестали его использовать из-за того, что там дрожжи.
А дрожжи сами по себе очень опасны. 
В какой-то момент я просто уже не смогла даже  запах и вкус кефира переносить.
Ощущение такое как-будто кроме дрожжей в нем ничего нет.
Дрожжи очень быстро размножаются в организме и создают не только проблемы с пищеварением ( они съедят всю пищу за вас),
но и опасные болезни других органов.
Вплоть до рака. Бороться с дрожжами , когда они уже в организм попали, не так просто.
Надо пить много антибиотиков, а это, сами понимаете, убивает не столько дрожжи,
сколько все остальное)).....А жизнь итак короткая.
Если посмотреть изнутри как выглядит кишечник , пораженный дрожжами,
то это  как канализационная труба покрытая внутри толстым слоем " мыльной пены",
дрожжевыми колониями.
Это значит, что у такого кишечника сильно уменьшается всасываемость.
И человек начинает страдать от истощения. Чем я сейчас и мучаюсь....

..Согласна с тем, что лучше делать йогурт самим.
И главное, не подсаживайте  детей на кефир и другие дрожже-содержащие штучки.
Лучше когда здоровье с детства бережется.
Оно нам так нужно для служения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ади-раса джи, хорошая новость: дрожжи - грибы, их убивают не антибиотиками, а анти-грибными препаратами.  

Антибиотиками, наобарот, еще сильнее повредишь микробиом. 

Также, надо исключить все сильно скисшее кисломолочное, так как со временем дрожжи из воздуха там тоже появляются. Исключить хлеб на закваске, в которой вырастают дрожжи из воздуха, пока она скисает. Только хлеб на соде или газировке, чапати, пури. Правильная свежая кисломолочка на основе болгарской палочки и молочнокислых стрептококков + пропионово-кислые бактерии (они есть в сыре с крупными дырками Маасдам или принимать их непосредственно). ПКБ очень важны в борьбе с ненужной микрофлорой, особенно для лакто-вегетарианцев, принимавших антибиотики. Особенно в сочетании с лактобактериями. Плюс много самых разных здоровых  продуктов по состоянию...

----------


## Александр Н

> Это значит, что у такого кишечника сильно уменьшается всасываемость.
> И человек начинает страдать от истощения. Чем я сейчас и мучаюсь....


Посидите пару-тройку недель на одних салатах. До 5 приемов пищи в день. Плюс каждое утро по 2 клизмы. Плюс раз в неделю тюбаж печени. Все будет хорошо.

----------


## Ruslan

Харе Кришна!
А квас - это тоже тамо-гуна ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Ruslan

В какие-то виды кваса и кофеин добавляют, как и в колу.

----------


## Bhishma das

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp-lrMA2cjc
> "Профессор Жданов Владимир Георгиевич в гостях у академика В. М. Савелов-Дерябина. Беседа о вреде дрожжевого хлеба и кефира.


Очевидно, профессору Жданову неведомо, что в свежеиспечённом хлебе дрожжей и спирта нема!  :smilies: 

Однажды он очень наглядно показывал, как дрожжи выделяют этанол из их, простите!, заднего прохода!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Это откуда такие данные?


Источник хорошо известен:
ОБС  Одна Бары(ш)ня Сказала!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мои поклоны преданным Кришны, скажу, что после того, как мой отец получил посталкогольный инсульт, он стал пристрастен к кефиру. Приучить к молоку не стоит усилий. Алкоголя боится как смерти. Когда был здоров, перед первым инсультом произнёс дважды «Яма-дама» (сам не знает почему). Врика-ударах («Волчий желудок», Бхимасена Дева), Дама-ударах («Обвязанный в области живота», Кришна).
И закваску (Detox) Кришна не любит. Родители вдруг вспомнили об арийском «духе», спросил: «Вы о чём?», они сами не понимают. Полагаю, только гошалы и «ахимса»-гораса (молоко «каким оно должно быть») нас спасут. Дхар-ма - то, что под-дер-живает.

----------

